# Meet Happy Bleats Might Thor



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

This guy wasnt due until May 3rd...but here he is...a little weak but getting stronger....

His mother Stella Corina (AkA Begora) didnt even look bred. Bag didn't change she stayed thin ..you could not see any signs..I new the buck bred her but figured she lost it some where down the line...even an "expert" who saw her said she was not bred.....lol...well Fool me once ( last year) shame on you..fool me twice.shame on me lol...Been raising goats for 8 years...lol..this girl kept me guessing last season and again this season...lol...we wont let it happen again...So meet our first and only Nubian Buck born this season...Happy Bleats Might Thor


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

OOOh nice & congrats Cathy. :fireworks:You know how goats always make fools & liars out of us.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is a cutie pie!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thor? THOR!? Yes!!!!!!! Such an awesome name for a little guy! He's so cute too  Does he happen to have an (adopted) brother named Loki?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No Loki lol....we wanted a big name for him..help him grow into it lol


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

What a cute little stinker he is...congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

up dated pix...he is doing great...his legs settled out after his selenium vit e gel...took a few days but he is running everywhere now..nursing well..Just look at his long legs and long ears...lol..


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Those ears! Those legs! That baby goat!! What a cutie.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

How precious


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What a cutie!  congrats!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Long his color. Adorable.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh how gorgeous and what a precious surprise!!! he is so long and leggy he must have just curled himself into a little ball and hid in his mums stomach! Love his colouring!!! I am just going to check on my goats now! (not sure on dates and your post has just made me extra neurotic!)


----------



## nubian123 (Apr 29, 2013)

He's adorable!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Little Thor is every where now...being the smallest out there it is funny to see him bounce around....the other kids are so gentle with him...Begora wins the worse mom of the year award..lol..once we let her out of then pen in the morning..she leaves him in the dust...we have to go out and make her stand for meals..she doesnt fuss...she just wont feed him on her own...but at night we pen them together and he always has a full tummy in the morning...maybe now that he is more active he will find her and demand his milk lol He is so cute...


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

I love him! He is gorgeous. Love the name too


----------



## ArapawaHills (May 20, 2013)

I want to call one of our lil guys Thor... Hope you don't mind!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

dont mind at all....: ) I named this little guy Might Thor since he was so tiny..I thought he needed a big name....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable ! Love his color , just beautiful . Congrats Cathy 
Isn't that something , these does are really smarter then they get credit for !


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I really need to update his pic..he has grown and is so stinking cute...he would be a beautiful doe..lol...long legs, long ears..a real cutie


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

happybleats said:


> dont mind at all....: ) I named this little guy Might Thor since he was so tiny..I thought he needed a big name....


Bet he will too! Congrats Cathy, he IS adorable.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , so here we all wait till Cathy updates Thor's picture for us :clap:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here he is..growing like a weed...


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Love those ears!


----------

